# Hoyt Vectrix String/String Silencer Question



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

The top silencer is hitting the yoke. If your peep is served in then I don't see how it could pop out ...


----------



## KyBoy33 (Feb 12, 2007)

*String silencers*

I have a 60-70# Vectrix and Vulcan and both have eaten up the stock string leeches. The top ones go first, then the lower ones gradually are reduced to nothing. I have a 50-60# Trykon XL and a Vulcan, same weight, they both have original string leeches top and bottom. I have read where others complained of the same issue. The heavier weight bows seem to rip leeches apart but I really don't know why. Some have suggested getting better quality leeches, some say get catwhiskers and forget leeches, some say get both. I am not sure exactly what to do.


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

Ditch the leeches, and tie in some cat wiskers, I couldn't find anything other than wiskers that would hold up on my Trykon.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

String leeches are okay for low powered bows, not high powered bows. If you want string silencers go with whiskers. I don't use string silencers of any kind. I would think a properly tied in peep would not come out of the string under any condition, except perhaps a broken string.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

I have had excellent results with the sims xbow leeches I havn't lost one yet


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I have the same problem with my xl it goes through the top after shooting about 100-200 shots. The only thing I can figure out that's doing it is that it is hitting the yoke for the buss cable.


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

Mine chews em up like candy too. I'm gonna go with whiskers I think. Or skip them all together.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Leeches were never meant for constant shooting like we like to do. Someone said something about getting the leeches for an Xbow and I have to agree they hold up much better


----------



## jncoleman1 (Jun 2, 2006)

I know i don't have many posts, but I do have a new Vectrix XL and have shot archery for over 20 years. I have a 70lb XL w/ 31.5" draw. I have gone through every brand of leech and also whiskers. None stay on. The whiskers do last by far the longest time. I spoke with Hoyt a couple of weeks ago and they said the power stroke on my bow is so great that it is just the nature of the beast for them not to stay in. I can only assume it is the nature of the beast for it to be loud when only the string shok is on there. They did say that their new leeches (Hoyt) are stronger and he sent me a set the next day. I put them in last night and will let you know.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

My Vectrix XL is set at 62 lbs. The factory vibration/dampeners didn't last long at all - maybe two weeks - I shoot about 4 times per week, at least 2 hours per time.

I replaced them with Sims leeches and so far everything is OK.....that was about a month ago. Sims are on my hunting bow as well - Diamond Liberty set at 61 lbs. They went on there right away cause the Bowtech Hush Kit basically sucks and doesn't perform.


----------



## jncoleman1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Just an update,

The new sring shox from Hoyt are far superior to the original ones! I now have about 250 shots on the new ones with no tearing.


----------

